
Masks Went from Don’t-Wear to Must-Have During the Coronavirus Pandemic - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/story/how-masks-went-from-dont-wear-to-must-have/
======
misanthropian00
>Don’t put masks on, because we’re going to be taking them away from health
care workers,” says Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of
Allergy and Infectious Diseases. “That understandably got interpreted as, we
didn’t think masks were of any benefit.”

That is not what he said and that is not what he said. Why can't he understand
that lying and then lying again and then trying to deny and rewrite history
does not build trust.

